# Wer kennt diese Schönheit aus der Check24 Werbung?



## psiqo (24 Feb. 2010)

Hi,
kennt jemand die Schauspielerin aus der Check24 Werbung 'Max und seine
Freundin'?


----------



## Karrel (24 Feb. 2010)

die nette ist wohl namenlos, ich hab die auch schon überall gesucht!


----------



## General (24 Feb. 2010)

1. Hierher verschoben
2. Nicht nur den Link posten
3. Request erstellt man ab mind.20 Beiträge 
4. Thema vorerst geschlossen


----------

